# >>>Contest for the Betta Rescuers<<<



## DiiQue

**********************************************************
LEGAL DISCLAIMER:
This contest is in no way sponsored by BettaFish.com or it's affiliates. I take full responsibility for the contest. The contestants will be judged in a fair manner.
**********************************************************

Okay, with that out of the way... let's do this:

Contest Description: This thread is open to all U.S. based Betta "rescuers" (since I am currently overseas, shipping the prizes outside the U.S. would be difficult for me). This contest is a thank you to the heroes of this forum who've gone to a store for a carton of milk and came out with a new friend. 

Prizes:
1. QTY 1 Aquabid Betta (max value of fish $40USD). All expenses will be paid to get the fish to your doorstep. *
2. Five gallon tank with heater. **

*If you chose an Aquabid Betta from a U.S.-based seller, I will allow total of 2 fish with total combined value of $50USD. This is to support our own local breeders.
**If you choose U.S.-based seller and get two fish, I will provide an adequate tank(s) to house them both. Includes heater(s). This is to support our own local breeders.


Contest Rules:

1. Contestants must reside in the U.S. 
2. Submissions are to be posted on this thread in the following format:
A. Betta's Name
B. Date of Rescue (can be an estimate if it was awhile ago)
C. Tell your story (what you were doing, how you found him/her, what was going on in your mind, etc.,). What were the obstacles you had to overcome (i.e., Betta swam upside down/backwards, had a huge bend in spine, etc.,) Objective here is to capture the hearts and minds of the judges.
D. Pictures - day of rescue, one day after rescue, one week after rescue, pic of the Betta today (or last picture taken if he/she passed away). I will not be strict about when the photos were taken, the main point is that you show the progress of the fish while under your care.

Judging: Contestants will be judged by a panel of 3 people. If I could have volunteers from Senior Members that would be great. If there are no volunteer judges, I will ask my staff at work to be judges.

Contest time frame: This contest starts as soon as I post this and will close September 1, 2012. Judging will begin September 7 (I need time to package all the submissions for easy reading) and winners will be announced shortly after that.

Have fun telling us your stories and I look forward to some great reading! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mo

I would love to be a judge! Sorry I don't rescue fish thought since I'm a breeder


----------



## DiiQue

Mo said:


> I would love to be a judge! Sorry I don't rescue fish thought since I'm a breeder


Cool! Thanks for volunteering.

Ladies and gents... please welcome Judge#1... Mo!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

I would love to be a judge as well! I have always wanted to rescue but being young & low on funds and space, I am uncapable. I have mass respect for those that devote their time & love to these poor guys & girls!


----------



## DiiQue

teeneythebetta said:


> I would love to be a judge as well! I have always wanted to rescue but being young & low on funds and space, I am uncapable. I have mass respect for those that devote their time & love to these poor guys & girls!


Thanks for volunteering.

Ladies and gents, please welcome judge#2.... teeneythebetta!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Can I be the other judge? I can't enter since I can't take the prize anyway. :/ Lebron only had a little rot but it's gone.


----------



## DiiQue

LebronTheBetta said:


> Can I be the other judge? I can't enter since I can't take the prize anyway. :/ Lebron only had a little rot but it's gone.


Cool, thanks for volunteering!

Ladies and gents, please welcome judge#3.... LebronTheBetta!!!


----------



## DiiQue

Submitted by pinkcupid765 (I just copy-pasted from the "poll thread" to keep everything here). For transparency's sake, the link to original post is located here (page 1): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108257.

*************************************************** 
Submitted by pinkcupid765

pinkcupid765 
Member

 

Join Date: Aug 2011
Location: Texas
pinkcupid765's Posts 

***************************************************
Okay! My story is very long and dramatic, so please bear with me:

My betta craze was just reaching it's peak! I only had 3 bettas at the time. I needed more(lol)! I invited my friend over and we begged my mom to let me go to the petstore~ Finally after, what, 20 minutes of bribing and whining she took up to Petsmart! Lola and I where searching through the cups and she found a pretty red and black CT. She was just swooning over it and so was I! Then something caught my eye. 
In one of the pathetic, display tanks(Which I thought was empty before) held a tiny little baby betta, floating in this nasty moldy stuff! I thought he was dead at first! I tapped on the glass a little bit and he wiggled up to greet me. I just KNEW that he was the one for me! He was adorable, but at the same time it hurt my heart to look at him. His fins where reduced to scraps and the only color that touched his scaled was a washed out brown. Also, he was pathetically thin. I walked up to the closest employee and demanded to see the manger. 
The manager was a young girl. In her late 20s. I stated that there was a betta fish that I was interested in and that I'd like her to come see it. She was a bit shocked by his appearance. With a raised voice I explained to her how this was wrong and that she should look into taking proper care of these little lives. She seemed bothered by it all. I'm not sure whether it was the betta fish, or rather the fact that a girl half her age was lecturing her… Of course, while all of this was happening, my mom decided that she didn't know me and my friend had to move to the next isle because she was laughing so hard. 
Originally he was supposed to be 8.00$ but since I insisted that that was too much, I got him for 3.00$! I brought him home and quickly cleaned out the disgusting water. His quarantine tank was a simple 1 gallon with a plant and a hammock. I knew right away what I was going to name him! Emiko, meaning "beautiful child". He had that best personality, even in his sad state. Slowly, but surely his fins grew back and so did his trust in people! He would jump for bloodworms! 
Unfortunately, his story ended today. After 2 years and 5 months in my care, he said goodbye. The cause of death is unknown. He just slowly withered away. I know that he had a wonderful life, and he certainly changed mine as well. I will miss Emiko with all my heart. The End.
























































































__________________
~My current babies~
Cats- Sam, Toby, and Sadie
Dogs- Bridgette and Ginger
Birds- Lolly
Fish- Dancer, Iggy, Sasuke, Haruhatsu, Poppy and Tasmin

Betta fish are like French fries. You can't have just one!​
RIP~ Eclipse, Emiko, Skylar, and Sebastian​


----------



## Bettanewbie60

"Buddy Blue"
Rescued 6/25/2012

My story actually began on 6/7/2012 when I got the call from my dermatologist telling me I had skin cancer. Exactly 7 days later I had surgery on two different areas, both squamous cell carcinomas. I went home to heal up, trying to stay positive, though inside I was terrified. I kept busy caring for my husband, my dogs, and my house while waiting to find out the results of my removals. On June 7th I went to Walmart to get my dog's their favorite treats. I walked through the fish section and noticed all these fish in little cups! I had never seen or heard of a betta fish before, but I was mesmerized by them. I looked at a few before I spotted this one guy, sitting at the bottom of his filthy cup, looking at me as if to say, "Help Me"...I knew how he felt, and knew I couldn't leave him there. I knew NOTHING about keeping bettas, but I knew we belonged together. I bought the 1g bowl kit and headed home, still very sore and tired from my surgery. When I got home with him I had to look up on the internet how to care for him. I did a LOT of reading, and realized just what rough shape he was in, and got him set up as best I could for the time being.
Caring for him in that first 24 hours really gave me no time to think about myself, only how I could help this poor little fish. The next day I got the call saying they had removed all of the cancer! I was so elated! I now could focus all of my attention on my new betta, who by now had been named "Buddy Blue Betta". I read more and more, and by the end of that first week he was set up in his new 5g digs, and of course I was obsessed with decorating, learning about water prams, and just enjoying watching him go from this 
curled up dirty fish, to this amazing, beautiful, colorful creature. I loved how when I came in the room he would swim to the front of his tank and do his little flirty dance for food. He calmed my soul. I fell in love. I like to say I rescued HIM, but in my heart I think he rescued me when I really needed someone else to love and care for! Thanks my Buddy Blue.

Buddy 6/25/2912








7/05/2012








7/11/2012








And Buddy today 8/2/2012








Buddy gave me hope, and inspired me to rescue more bettas. I now have a new hobby, four betta fish, and both of us are healthy and happy! :-D


----------



## Tikibirds

Oooh.....a contest for me 


A. Betta's Name - SLUGGLES
B. Date of Rescue - DECEMBER 2011
C. Tell your story - I worked the night shift and after work the boyfriend and I usually hit up walmart because they had a 24 hour subeay inside the store. After that he would check movies and I would check fishies. This walmart would get in some pretty spiffy looking bettas but shipping them to alaska and lack of care usually resulted in some pretty sick fish. Anyways, this particular night, they didn't have too many left. I see this blue thing in a cup and ignore it thinking it was going to die in the next 24 hours. My boyfriend sees it and says "you want to save this one". I was like what? since he never had any interest in my fish saving escapades. I'm thinking this thing isn't even gonna survive the ride home....

Well, he made it home alive but he was crumbled over in his cup, bits of blue fin and god knows what else floating in his cup and was gasping with rapid mouth movement. I'm thinking he is gonna be dead by tomorrow. I have NO idea what's wrong with him besides ammonia poisioning. His ammonia was at least an 8.0. It turned dark green and I got a pic of it somewhere. 

To make a long story short - I slowly acclimated him, very slowly...like a small syrine full of water every 20 minutes - to cleaner water. I didn't want to shock him by going from ammonia infested water to clean water all at once. This was the least of my worries though. After I got the icy water out of the cup, I floated him in a heated 3 gallon with like .5 of an inch of water because he could barely swim. changed the water out 2X a day. He started eating and then when he flared at king Bumi, I figured it was time for him to get his own abode. This took a week or so. he spent the next week recovering in a small veggie krisper I took from my fridge. It was brand new and I never bough veggies, so why not? Well, he passed the 1st hurdle - recovering from ammonia poisioning..the nest was could he survive the 5,000 miles road trip from alaska to NY in winter? Not only was he one of the only survivors but his back and swimming issues were gone by the time he got to New York!! Not sure how that happened but I had maracyn 2, amquel plus, fish protector, stress coat and IAL in all their cups. The other survivor was a red CT also from walmart. The rest froze in the yukon  But that's a story for another day....NOW for the PICS!

DAY 1:









































4 or 5 days later:









Right before leaving Alaska:



























NOW:









His tail has grown a little since the above pic - and that is what's left of my 5 gallon marineland hex  it did not do well in the trip from Alaska...


I don' think this is a good pic but it was taken 2 days ago 









Here is a music video I made that features him. I think I did a good job if I must say so myself:
http://youtu.be/InF8eCGPnoQ

It was a toss up between Sluggles and my 1st rescue LUCKY. He is the one who got me started on trying to save bettas. He stars in his own music video if you want to check out his story 
http://youtu.be/m6DJiwpGwbI


----------



## inareverie85

I LOVE the idea of this contest! Kuddos to all of you rescuers


----------



## lvandert

A. Dizzy (short for Discount)

B. 3/29/12-rescued 6/13/12-passed away

C. So I had originally gone to petsmart to get my Black Beard when I saw this little guy. All fuzzy and skinny but still swimming. He looked hopeful but I knew he would deteriorate in his little cup. His neighbors were all in worse condition and or dead. I gave Black Beard to my bf and picked this guy up and looked at him real close. He had this "help me" look so I went back into the fish section. I asked for the "fish guy" and explained to him how he had a fungal infection, and was skinny. He held him up and looked at him closely and agreed. I told him I have everything to treat him, but I have a problem buying a sick fish for 10 dollars (he was a dragon scale). The fish guy and I had a few conversations before today and he knew I bred bettas and obviously knew what I was talking about. He looked at the fish and looked at me and said "alright 50% off, but you can't return him if he dies." I tried not smile too much but happily followed him to the checkout.
The first picture is of when I brought him home, so clamped, skinny and fuzzy. After one day he opened his fins and showed me his pretty tail! and after the second day with me he started to be all cutsie cutsie. 
Almost a month later (4/20/12) I moved him to a bigger tank and I realized I didn't have the same fish anymore. I had a beautiful fish that had made such a 180 in health I was amazed. 
He ended up having really really good form and great fins so he became the father of a spawn. I realize I had hit the one in a million chance of getting a breeder quality fish from a pet store and it was my rescue non the less! I was so proud of my boy! He was a great father! So attentive and nurturing. 
The last picture of him was before I went on vacation, after his spawn. He was such a beauty I had to bring a picture home to mom and dad. But something happened over the week I was gone and he passed away the day after I got home, despite my attempts to save him.
But his genes live on in one surviving and thriving baby. I'm hoping his good nature was also passed on. I'd love to see my little firecracker flaring and wiggling at snails just like his wonderful dad.


----------



## BettaQi

Love this thread!


----------



## DiiQue

Keep those stories coming guys and gals... I teared up a couple times reading them. 

Please spread the word as the more stories, the better!


----------



## lelei

*Sapphire, The Fish that Almost Got Flushed*

Ok, so here goes, this is for my Sapphire, and I am so proud to say, I was lucky enough to have him sent to me, we already had Sammy our first, and he was getting big, so I already planned on getting him into a new tank, so I knew I was planning on getting a new fish, tho I thought It would be an AB fish..but a friend of mine came to me and said that a friend of hers has a fish, that she got from a wedding and was in a vase and needed a home, I had no idea what to expect..so I agreed, and then I was at work, and she dropped him off, and this is what I saw this was a fish, about to be flushed, and I said NO way, I will take him..and You'll see what you are giving up..



He was in horrible condition, very cold water, and very lethargic, all fins stuck together, and barely moving, this was actually after I took him out of the vase he was in..I took him home and immediatley started with warm, clean water with AQ salt, and this was his first night at his new home


He started to somewhat get accustomed to his new home, but still did not have interest in food, and I tried several times, but I noticed he loved this ball. 


So, after a day, I saw improvement, but I still didn't see him moving much..and then it got to the point where, he didn't respond, he floated motionless for hours on end, ignored food, and his gills hardly moved either, so I wasn't sure if he was going to make it, but I was determined to keep trying.. This was shortly after his next water change, and a Bloodworm to entice appetite..I felt he was going to make it..


Then I saw this..and got so nervous..this was the 4th day of treatment:shock:








So, I thought I was doing something wrong, but I found out this was his natural color coming out, because he was getting healthy..;-)
This was shortly after I got him in his new home a nice roomy 3 gallon, after being in QT for 5 days..He still had some growing to do..but ...








Then I started taking some more pix..and got this one and saw what a beautiful fish he is becoming..:-D










Now I see my boy..with so much color and energy..he is non stop all the time, and I just love this lil guy..I love the colors that he has...he is amazing..and I am so glad he is my Sapphire..Loook at him now









The fish that almost got flushed.. is now a Stunning beautiful fish..and I am so proud to say.. he's Mine;-)


----------



## CandiceMM

Hi everybody, as most of you know or have followed the story of Heart Breaker I will share with those of you that have not. It all started around 8:30pm while I was going through the Betta cups at Petsmart. I was getting to the last of them when my jaw hit the floor. What I saw in the cup looked nothing like a fish, more like an eel with no color. I read the top of the cup and it said Half Moon, and I was thinking these people are crazy! I immediately found one of the Petsmart employees and pointed out this sick young over emaciated Betta that had little to no fins. I told her that Betta's should never look like this and that if they discounted him I will take him home and get him healthy.In all honesty I didn't have very much hope for him but I did pray. Before I left Petsmart I picked up a new 2.5 gallon hospital tank, aquarium salt, stress coat and a heater. Before I drove away I took a picture in his cup.








He doesn't even look like a Betta. Lifeless, no color, extremely underweight and serious ammonia poisoning. 








Here is Heart Breaker once I acclimated him to his new heated tank. I have used stress coat and aquarium salt for his ammonia poisoning. I fed him frozen blood worms that night and he loved it. Heart Breaker was swimming funny that night resting a lot on the bottom of his chin while his spine was bent and floating towards the surface. I watched him a lot that night and just remember being so worried. 








Here is a closer shot of him on the night I got him. 
Here is Day 2, when I woke I was so pleased. Already Heart Breaker had some color back was swimming a bit straighter. He seemed more full of life and much more active. I couldn't of been more pleased. 








Days pass and Heart Breaker gets stronger, healthier and more active. We made it a week and I am so happy. Heart Breakers story has not gone unnoticed. He has many people checking in on him and supporting him. I am greatful for all that have kept up with his story.








By week one heart Breaker is eating 3 tiny meals a day to get some weight on. I give him a variety of frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, pellets, and freeze dried blood worms. He is not picky at all!! I do a 100% water change on his tank daily to keep the water clarity pristine! He deserves it.
Here is Heart Breaker almost 2 weeks after I got him, and already you can see the major tail growth and the weight has put on. He has darkened up a lot and has so much life back in his heart. 








Well today is day 17 and Heart Breaker made his first bubble nest. He is definitely a very happy spoiled Betta. I could not be happier with the outcome. He is definitely out of the way of danger and now his final steps will be growing big and strong and the regrowth of his beautiful red fins.








I would say for those interested in rescuing a Betta to do just that. We all need to be a voice for these innocent fish that are mass bred by us humans for sale and numbers. I am proud to be a voice for them and to try and provide a happy healthy home for as many as I can manage. All they need is time and love and they will make the best pets with a very special place in our hearts.








Great job to all of those that help save the lives of these beautiful fish!!


----------



## xShainax

Nice stories. Mine will never win.


----------



## CandiceMM

Don't say that! Anybody that can devote time and love into rescuing a helpless innocent Betta is already a winner!


----------



## dramaqueen

Heart Breaker has turned out to be so beautiful!


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks dramaqueen, I am so proud. I feel honestly blessed and I can't wait to see him grow up.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm kind of getting attached to him. lol I love hearing about his progress.


----------



## CandiceMM

That means a lot! It really does, everybody that even takes the time to read up on him is amazing. I live what I do and appreciate the support.


----------



## animalcraker

Wow it's hard to belive that those are the same fish. They all looked so terible when you guys first got them and they've blossomed into amazingly beautiful bettas. I'm glad I'm not a judge, I wouldn't be able to choose just one winner amongst all the amazing stories.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes, it's a hard job. >.< Me and Mo are already judges for the "Best Show Betta (And Others)" Contest. It's ESPECIALLY hard for us now. Teeney will also struggle too, though. Congrats to the winner who will be shown at the end of the contest! Great job for the people who rescued their Bettas and thank you, for saving these lives.


----------



## graymyca

Wow, this is some thread. For those who can you have my praise.


----------



## DiiQue

animalcraker said:


> Wow it's hard to belive that those are the same fish. They all looked so terible when you guys first got them and they've blossomed into amazingly beautiful bettas. I'm glad I'm not a judge, I wouldn't be able to choose just one winner amongst all the amazing stories.


I second that... Mo, Lebron and Teeney have their work cut out for them... Very difficult to pick just one with the entries received.


----------



## megacoolguy10

Can i be a judge?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Sorry, no more room.


----------



## megacoolguy10

ok  

And go to betta chat and read a bettas unforgettable adventure


----------



## cjz96

A. The Maestro
B. Date of Rescue: August 2011
C. Well, my story is a little different. This is for anybody whose betta rescue didn’t work out as they would have hoped. I was sick in bed with a migraine. My family brought me a surprise to cheer me up and I ended up with a tiny purple betta on my piano. From then on, he became The Maestro. He was very skinny and timid. My family told me they got the sickest one since they thought I would be able to fix him up. Who knew a little TLC would go such a long way? I fattened him up very quickly. Maybe a little too quickly since he looked so pathetic in there, begging for food all the time. He would listen to me practice, flare when I made a mistake, and make a bubble nest when I played some Schubert. He would always find me whenever I was in the room and swim around happily when I came over to practice. He was a perfect little buddy to have around. Little did I know that my perfect little buddy would be trouble later on. I noticed the trouble sometime in May. I treated him for basically everything and with everything on the planet. He ended up having a tumor which cannot be cured. His health kept on going down hill. He started having trouble breathing, swimming due to the tumor, his spine started looking crooked, and he stopped eating. I had to put him in the small Walmart cup he came in since the tumor effected his swim bladder. I was thinking about putting him down right then and there to save him any more suffering. Now, I know bettas can’t speak English or anything like that. But I went up crying to his tank and asked him if this would be the right thing to do. To give me a sign. He immediately perked up and started making a bubble nest. He started eating again and miraculously stopped breathing heavily. Amazingly, he’s still hanging on to this day. I know his time is limited since tumors are fatal. I look back at everything that happened. Did I help him? Did I give him what he needed? He isn’t any healthier then he was when I first rescued him. Then I thought…yeah, I did help him. I gave him what every betta should have. Love and a happy home. To all the betta owners who have gone through something like this: I know it’s hard thinking you have failed to help out the little guy or gal you tried to save and help. But giving him or her the love he/she needs is more than any betta can ask for. When my little guy’s time comes, I will at least know that he lived a happy and loved life. 
D. The smaller picture is a photo of a few months after I got him. The second is a picture of him now.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cj96

Omg! That's so sad!!


----------



## cjz96

teeneythebetta said:


> Cj96
> 
> Omg! That's so sad!!


 
I like to think of it as bittersweet. He's still happy making bubble nests.


----------



## DiiQue

cjz96 said:


> I like to think of it as bittersweet. He's still happy making bubble nests.


WOW... the little guy's a fighter. His appearance is really bad now, sorry about what the two of you are most likely going through. I hope never to have to go through something like that. I know my 4yr old would be devastated. 

Like you said, as Betta owners, our job is to give these guys a good home where they are loved and well cared for... and you've done that tremendously. 

My hat's off to you CJZ96.


----------



## lelei

@CJZ..Wow..yur poor fishy..I just blubbered after reading that story ..then when I saw the pic I lost it..my god I neva knew..a fish could get a tumor..and for it to be so huge..that fish knows yu love him..and he will continue his fight..god Bless you for hanging in there..and helping him thru it all!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, poor little guy.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Wow! All of these are awesome! I wonder who'll win?


----------



## KukaaKatchou

This is a super thread! And I'm crying over The Maestro ...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

I can't enter this, can I? I'm in Canada.


----------



## KukaaKatchou

Nope it's only for US this time.


----------



## marblebetta90

This thread has inspired me to look into rescuing a new betta. I am also crying over The Maestro. Wow. Powerful story, cjz. I hope everything turns out for you and your little guy.


----------



## TheShadyBird

oh man, Maestro has me blubbering ;_; 


The only betta boy I can say I've rescued was a veil-tail that is the most neurotic fish I've known, while at the same time, has the greatest will to live! I only wish I'm a picture taker :/ 
His story's a long'un, but I'm happy to say he's definitely on the mend, and happier than I've ever seen him. I salute you Osriel, aka, "Ozzy". 
And good luck to all of the contestants!


----------



## kyasarin5

I was in Walmart grocery shopping with my boyfriend and felt a strong urge to go look at the betta fish. So I went to look and the first thing I saw was this poor little betta fish that someone had just brought back and left him in a peanut butter jar. He looked so unhappy and poor and I knew I had to take him home with me and help him. We got him a 5 gallon tank and a heater and took him home and set it up. He didn't know what to do with so much water at first and didn't have much strength to swim. We baffled the filter to make it easier for him to swim and within a week he was swimming around his tank happily. He has brought me so much happiness and I love him dearly. It wasn't long before he was blowing big bubblenests and his fins got so big and beautiful and remind me of sails on a ship! It has been about a year since he was rescued. I have since moved him into a 10 gallon but right now he is in his hospital tank for bloating/intestinal parasites. I am so worried about him. He seems to be doing a bit better now but is still bloated and is on api general cure. I love my Alpha fishy. <3 Here is a video of Alpha.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7RtelTmmo


----------



## kyasarin5

Here is another video of Alpha in his 5 gal hospital tank. He still looks happy even though he is in the hospital. He is such a sweet boy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oXtC6IOsC0

I don't want to win the prize. I just wanted to share his story.


----------



## meiperfectneina19

This are all so inspiring stories.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

*this is our boy blue we rescued from walmart*

We found blue in the cup at walmart 5 months ago he looked so sad poor guy not enough water so we bought him and bought him home well he really started to show how beautiful he was would puff out for us meet us at the top for his pelets and seemed to be fine.







this is him a week after we rescued him








and this was the last picture we have of him right after we took this picture we found him in his tank dead...we will always love this guy our 1st rescue1


----------



## CandiceMM

@ bettaluvinmom64, I am sorry for your loss. But to have time with a caring owner beats dying alone in a cup. You did a great thing for him.


----------



## Kelly0727

Not sure if Pewe qualifies for this since he is still a recent rescue, but my family wanted me to post his story so here it goes.  

Last Friday my mother and I was going to Walmart to cheer me up after getting the news that we were going to have to put my 14 year old dog down Saturday.. Since we needed cat food anyway I decided to stop and see their bettas. I knew they would be in bad shape but I never expected to see this. I found pewe shoved to the very back with the most nastiest water.. you couldn't even see him unless he was against the cup. 

So I took him, showed my mother and told her I couldn't leave him like this. She said he would be dead by the time we got him home, but I didn't care. She was going based off the fact that she couldn't even see him so she assumed the worst. But I had to hope for the best.. We brought him home and had to keep him in a small heated bowl because he had trouble swimming since his fins were clamped so badly. 

The next day he was swimming enough to be moved into his forever home and he has won everyone's heart. He kept me busy so I wouldn't cry that Saturday after we took my dog to the vet. Now he is a completely different fish. 

This is a chat I made from how I first got pewe and his progress. 









This was him a couple days ago.. Fins still slightly clamped.









Now today.. while taking pictures I got him to flare for the first time! And his fins are no longer clamped and his ventral fins has regrown some (the white tips)

















I was actually saving this tank for a female but I can buy more tanks.. I cant buy back a bettas life. So I know it was worth it. Now my boyfriend jokes about how our house is going to be filled with hundreds of bettas because I CANT say no.


----------



## Laki

Wow these fish are incredible! No, you guys are for saving them and giving them a second chance!! There are some fish here that I would never have guessed would pull through, mostly Tiki's Sluggles. Wow. 
And Candice's bi-color halfmoon. All these fish are true stories and prime examples of the world we made for ourselves. The life of rescuing is one that might never end for all fish, but for those few who are it means the world. 
I congratulate the winner in advance and wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## xShainax

Nothing really special about my Epizon but here it goes.

About a month ago I went to Petsmart to buy some betta food and water conditioner. I saw the saddest looking DT who had ammonia burns on his tail and he bit it a lot. Well I saw how pathetic he looked and I knew I had to rescue him. He has grown into a beautiful purple/pink betta but his tail is still growing in.

Before and after pics


----------



## Sceven

xShainax said:


> Nice stories. Mine will never win.


That's the thing, you, me, everyone who has loved a rescue has already won something amazing, our beautiful and healthy finned babies. 

Even if you lose your rescue, and yes it is heartbreaking, you gave them a few moments of their life of happiness and love in a home, instead of passing in a lonely cold cup alone.

I am so inspired, Smog looked show quality compared to these sweethearts when I declared him mine. Now I know exactly what to do with Hotirubi's tank when I move her to her new one, I am rescuing another. And another, and another. The husband will understand.


----------



## xShainax

Sceven said:


> That's the thing, you, me, everyone who has loved a rescue has already won something amazing, our beautiful and healthy finned babies.
> 
> Even if you lose your rescue, and yes it is heartbreaking, you gave them a few moments of their life of happiness and love in a home, instead of passing in a lonely cold cup alone.
> 
> I am so inspired, Smog looked show quality compared to these sweethearts when I declared him mine. Now I know exactly what to do with Hotirubi's tank when I move her to her new one, I am rescuing another. And another, and another. The husband will understand.


I am planning on rescuing more and dividing my 6.6 in half so I have more room.


----------



## CandiceMM

You all are such wonderful people, I was so inspired by Heart Breakers recovery that I have taken on a few more rescues. 2 of them passed and I have one VT that is recovering slowly but will definitely make it. I have not posted pictures because I wanted to make sure he made it first. I posted one a couple weeks ago that didn't make it and I felt so bad about it. You all who rescue are so special keep up the good work.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry about the 2 rescues that you lost. Good luck with the other one.


----------



## Luimeril

:I i'd enter, but my one rescue didn't make it, and my current adoptions are rescues that i didn't rescue myself.

also, imo. true rescues are their own prize. seeing a betta go from something that might not make it, to a beautiful, happy, healthy betta is reward enough.


----------



## dramaqueen

That is very true.


----------



## DiiQue

Thanks again for all the wonderful stories. This is just a "final call" that the contest is nearing the end... Only those posted by Aug 31st will be judged, so if you have a story to share, or know of someone who does, please point them this way.

Good luck to all the contestants!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see who wins. We have a lot of good rescue stories but everyone is a winner for taking a fish who needed help and helping them to reach their full potential and beauty.


----------



## DiiQue

_*+infinity*_ to that dq.. Everyone's a winner, especially the lil' guys.


----------



## cjz96

Hi, I just wanted to update:
This is crazy, but The Maestro is almost healed.  Who knew the power of TLC ? I have no clue what his mystery illness is and soon-to-be was (whether is was a tumor, cyst, fatty liver disease). The Maestro and I want to thank all of you for your kind words and powerful stories. It really helped us get through it.  Thank you!


----------



## DiiQue

cjz96 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to update:
> This is crazy, but The Maestro is almost healed.  Who knew the power of TLC ? I have no clue what his mystery illness is and soon-to-be was (whether is was a tumor, cyst, fatty liver disease). The Maestro and I want to thank all of you for your kind words and powerful stories. It really helped us get through it.  Thank you!


WOW, great news indeed! Glad the little guy is doing better! Keep us posted!


----------



## CandiceMM

cjz96 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to update:
> This is crazy, but The Maestro is almost healed.  Who knew the power of TLC ? I have no clue what his mystery illness is and soon-to-be was (whether is was a tumor, cyst, fatty liver disease). The Maestro and I want to thank all of you for your kind words and powerful stories. It really helped us get through it.  Thank you!



That is terrific news, I am so happy for you both!!!


----------



## DiiQue

Contest is closed!


----------



## xShainax

Aww I was just about to write about my new rescue


----------



## lelei

cjz96 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to update:
> This is crazy, but The Maestro is almost healed.  Who knew the power of TLC ? I have no clue what his mystery illness is and soon-to-be was (whether is was a tumor, cyst, fatty liver disease). The Maestro and I want to thank all of you for your kind words and powerful stories. It really helped us get through it.  Thank you!


Oh that is such fantastic news!!! I am so hapoy to hear that the Maestro is doing well..there is a lot of magic in TLC..I do feel it can overcome much illness


----------



## dramaqueen

Should I close the thread? You can always post the results in a new thread.


----------



## DiiQue

Thanks DQ, but you can leave it open, in case there are others who read the stories and want to comment later on.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I hope the OP doesn't mind me posting this; To all you betta rescuers, in our upcoming forum newsletter, we will have a betta rescue of the week section. If you would like to enter your rescue, please go to the link below for more information: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045

Thanks!


----------



## cjz96

lelei said:


> Oh that is such fantastic news!!! I am so hapoy to hear that the Maestro is doing well..there is a lot of magic in TLC..I do feel it can overcome much illness





CandiceMM said:


> That is terrific news, I am so happy for you both!!!





DiiQue said:


> WOW, great news indeed! Glad the little guy is doing better! Keep us posted!


Thank you! Since I can't update my picture on my entry, here is an updated picture of him: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104455&page=8
He looks even better than his updated picture! I'm so excited!  Thank you all again for your support!


----------



## DiiQue

Guys, just wanted to update everyone on where we are at. All the judges (Mo, LebronTheBetta, teeneythebetta, and Megacoolguy10) have the compiled stories. As soon as I have all their results, I'll announce the winner.. Hopefully around early next week. Please stay tuned!

A big thank you again to the judges (applause everyone). This wouldnt have been possible without them stepping up to the plate!

Almost forgot, a round of applause to all the contestants! As someone said earlier, you are all winners already for saving and making better the lives of those little aquatic pals..


----------



## nemolover

I have a lot of respect for those of you who pick the sickest looking betta in the tank, not the healthiest and best-looking; I know it is not the easiest thing to do. Thank you for doing what you do and good luck in the future!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait for the results.


----------



## CandiceMM

Good luck everybody! You all are inspirations to me and I look forward to hearing about your next rescue attempts. 

To DiiQue you are a wonderful person to try and host a contest for people that rescue Betta's. Thanks for the opportunity to have our stories be heard!


----------



## DiiQue

Sorry for the delay in the results. We lost one of the judges - Mo (as many of you are probably aware) so am waiting on the results from the replacement judge (megacoolguy10). If I dont hear back by Wednesday, I will become an "emergency judge" so a winner can be announced. 

Again, I hate to keep everyone waiting on this and we will get something out before this week is out. Thanks for your continued patience and please bear with us.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

This contest is awesome sucks i'm in canada


----------



## lelei

It's understandable, and Thanks for the update DiiQue


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks for giving us an update.


----------



## laynisample

I have so much respect for each and every one of you who have rescued bettas and you all inspired me to rescue a little guy today. He has parasites and is extremely emaciated and lethargic. He's only got about two inches of water so he can reach the top, but i don't think he'll make it to tonight. At least I can give him a chance.


----------



## lelei

laynisample said:


> I have so much respect for each and every one of you who have rescued bettas and you all inspired me to rescue a little guy today. He has parasites and is extremely emaciated and lethargic. He's only got about two inches of water so he can reach the top, but i don't think he'll make it to tonight. At least I can give him a chance.


That is such a nice Sentiment..and so nice of you to take in a rescue..I hope he progresses well..please keep us updated..


----------



## laynisample

lelei said:


> That is such a nice Sentiment..and so nice of you to take in a rescue..I hope he progresses well..please keep us updated..


He didn't make it, but thanks for the well wishes. He's in a better place now.


----------



## DiiQue

I'm taking a page out of the Ryan Seacrest from American Idol here... =)

And the winner is.....




We'll be back, after the break! (stay tuned, it's gonna come out today)


----------



## CandiceMM

Haha omg I hated that!!! Lol we all can't wait!!! Good luck everybody!!


----------



## lelei

Oooh..the anticipation..cant wait!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Good luck lelei!!! Your such a kind person <3


----------



## lvandert

.... dang it! I hate cliff hangers lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Di Que shame on you for leaving us hanging like that! Haa


----------



## teeneythebetta

:| <------ me

xD


----------



## Destinystar

:shock: waiting and good luck to all !!!!


----------



## lelei

_To all the participants, and all who have rescued a betta, Congrats to you, and Good Luck to all..Love to all of You for opening your heart to a helpless fish>3>3 Thank You DiiQue for this Contest_


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX

My story ended up like this. in 2009 sometime in September, i got my first betta. He was a light purple color and was half dead. I nursed him back to health and named him 'September'. Later on in 2010 in April i got a little white betta. She had ich and was a weak swimmer. I nursed her back to health also and her name was 'April'. Sometime in 2011 Septembers bladder exploded what made him swim funny.Later on in the day, his stomach went BOOM and he died. R.I.P Mr.September ;c. April later on moved into a betta sorority house. She killed her friends Daisy,Summer,and Nolet R.I.P too theys poor girls. Then last month, we got a new betta 'Dragon' he died of ich 2 weeks later. I was mortified about his death of ich. So i got 2 new bettas x3. One male Dragon and one female Mermaid. Then today i found a poor betta at walmart, suffering from ich ammonia and fin rot. I am medicating him right now and he's doing GREAT! Hope ya love my story.


----------

